
Ask HN: Any devs interested in messaging app? - warewolf
My Cofounder and myself are looking for someone to join our team. We already have an app in the app store with positive growth. We are looking for someone to help iterate a rebrand&#x2F;new features and designs based on user feedback.<p>We are open to explore options whether that be a cofounder role or contract role. This is a great  opportunity at a early stage startup.
======
umadali
Please let me know what's the best way to contact you, and discuss this
further.thanks.

------
e-sushi
You’ve got a typo there… “oppritunity” should be “opportunity”. #JustSaying

